# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  02/10/2017 SPDToOL - MTKREADER - OTZFLASHER - NEW VERSIONS RELEASED - WORLD FIRST !

## mohamed73

*SPD SERVICE TOOL - Update 1.0.0.3042*
Whats new !?       ALCATEL 2038X / 2038A / 2038N /2038F -  DIRECT UNLOCK / UNLOCK CODE READ  / COUNTER RESET / FLASH-NV READ -  WRITE / FORMAT / REMOVE SECURITY CODE  / IMEI - BT - REPAIR - RELOCK  -  WORLD FIRST !!!    CAT B30 -  DIRECT UNLOCK / COUNTER RESET /  FLASH-NV READ - WRITE / FORMAT / REMOVE  SECURITY CODE / IMEI - BT -  REPAIR - RELOCK  - WORLD FIRST !!!     NAVON T10 CLASSIC -  UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASH-NV / FLASH READ - WRITE /  FORMAT / REMOVE  SECURITY CODE / IMEI - BT - REPAIR  - WORLD FIRST !!!     FERO  1801 - UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASH / FLASH-NV READ - WRITE / FORMAT  /  REMOVE SECURITY CODE / IMEI - BT - REPAIR  - WORLD FIRST !!!      NATCOM NH07 - UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASH / FLASH-NV READ - WRITE /   FORMAT / REMOVE SECURITY CODE / IMEI - BT - REPAIR  - WORLD FIRST !!!      NATCOM NH08 - UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASH / FLASH-NV READ - WRITE /   FORMAT / REMOVE SECURITY CODE / IMEI - BT - REPAIR  - WORLD FIRST !!!
New files:      NAVON_T10_CLASSIC_EN_HU-2PATCHED.spd    NATCOM_NH07_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spd    NATCOM_NH08_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spd    FERO_1801_EN_FR_SWAHILI-2PATCHED.spd    2038A-3[X=A]CIPA1_EN_BRAZILIAN_LATINESP.spd    2038A-3[X=A]EEPE1_EN_BRAZILIAN_LATINESP.spd    2038A-3[X=A]RGDO1_EN_BRAZILIAN_LATINESP.spd    2038A-3[X=A]TLUY1_EN_BRAZILIAN_LATINESP.spd    2038F-3[X=A]AVCL3_EN_LATINESP.spd    2038F-3[X=A]TLCL1_EN_LATINESP.spd    2038N-3[X=A]ALBD1_EN_ARB_FR_FARSI_BENGALI.spd    2038N-3[X=A]ALHK1_EN_TRADCHINESSE_INDONESIAN_PT_TAPALOG.spd    2038N-3[X=A]ALIN1_EN_ARB_FR_ES_FARSI.spd    2038N-3[X=A]ALMY1_EN_CHINESSE_MALAY_PT_ES.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALBE1_EN_FR_TURK_DE_DUTCH.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALDE1_EN_FR_ES_IT_TURK_DE_SRB.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALE71_EN_DE_SLOV_CRO_SRB.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALGR1_EN_RU_GREEK_ALB_BG.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALHU1_EN_HU_IT_DE_RO.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALIB1_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT_DE_EUSKERA_CATALAN_GALICIAN.s  pd    2038X-3[X=A]ALND1_EN_RU_DANISH_ESTONIAN_FINNISH_LV_LT_NORV_SWE  DISH.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALNL1_EN_FR_TURK_DE_DUTCH.spd    2038X-3[X=A]ALRO1_EN_FR_HU_DE_RO.spd    2038X-3[X=A]BYFR1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]C6A03_EN_FR_PT.spd    2038X-3[X=A]E8GB2_EN.spd    2038X-3[X=A]FMEU1_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd    2038X-3[X=A]MPBG1_EN_TURK_ALB_BG_SRB.spd    2038X-3[X=A]MWIE1_EN.spd    2038X-3[X=A]OBGB2_EN.spd    2038X-3[X=A]RGES1_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT_DE_EUSKERA_CATALAN_GALICIAN.s  pd    2038X-3[X=A]S7RS1_EN_DE_SLOV_CRO_SRB.spd    2038X-3[X=A]SRCH1_EN_FR_IT_TURK_DE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]TBAT1_EN_FR_IT_TURK_DE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]TBHU1_EN_HU_DE_CZ_RO_SLOVAK.spd    2038X-3[X=A]TBMK1_EN_ALB_BG_MACED_SRB.spd    2038X-3[X=A]TUAUD_EN_SIMPLECHINESSE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]TWGB1_EN.spd    2038X-3[X=A]VDES1_EN_PT_ES_EUSKERA_CATALAN_GALICIAN.spd    2038X-3[X=A]VDIT1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]VDPT1_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT_DE.spd    2038X-3[X=A]VDRO1_EN_FR_HU_DE_RO.spd * 
MTK CODE READER - Update 1.0.0.628*
Added direct unlock for:      BLACKVIEW A7 - WORLD FIRST !    AT&T CINGULAR FLIP (M3620) - WORLD FIRST !    TELEEPOCH CINGULAR FLIP (M3620) - WORLD FIRST !    MOBIWIRE KOSUMI - WORLD FIRST !    DORO DFC-0050 - WORLD FIRST ! * 
OTZ FLASHER - Update 1.0.0.1637*
What's new !?      Added models search textbox    Improved AZUMI L2Z UNLOCK      OT-2038M [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE:  YES]  [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - WORLD FIRST !      BLAUPUNKT FS 03 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES]  [FLASH_WRITE:  YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - WORLD  FIRST !     BLAUPUNKT BS 02 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES]  [FORMAT: YES]  [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR:  YES] - WORLD FIRST  !    DORO 5030 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]    DORO 6030 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: NO] [FLASH_WRITE: NO] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
New flash files:  2038M-2[X=A]L1NZ1.otz2038M-2[X=A]2DNZ1.otz2038M-2[X=A]2C9PC1.otz  
NEW VIDEOS:          *FOR SALES / ACTIVATIONS / CREDITS PLEASE CONSULT OUR OFFICIAL RESELLERS LIST HERE:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *YOUR BOX IT'S BANNED !? THAT MEANS THE SUPPORT EXPIRED MORE THEN 2 YEARS AGO WITHOUT BEEING RENEWED !*  *TIME TO BUY THE SUPPORT FOR ONLY 69$*

----------


## سالسيدو

للللللللللللللللل

----------

